

Ask HN: Need a co-founder  - alezozov

I am a founder of web startup (topic: web operation system in a cloud). 
Have an 75% ready beta.
And I need a co-founder to enter to YC. 
Now it is a great technology and has to became a great business.<p>Whom I looking for:<p>- Change the world mantra in a heart guy))
- Passion, energy, ...
- Age 20 - 24 - 28 
- Skills: extrovert, business orientation, technical background or something economical (but mix is better), sense of design and taste, understanding technology and making money, mannagment skills 
- very very big optimist 
- leadership and charisma is welcome
- Ready to take responsibility.
- Great communication skills, and deals maker.
- Ready to work a lot but have a lot of fun, and results that improve people life, making world better (bla ... bla ... bla ....), and become rich too.
- As I am not from US it's would be better to be a US citizen (but not required )
- Very big experience in CS, engineering, business etc. is great but not required.
- Ability to be full time  in a project from development - to - lunch - to - growing<p>If you are interested, don't be shy please comment or mail me alezozov@gmail.com and we  would have a conversation (maybe text/video) on which we would find answers to a lot of questions.
======
techteam
Good luck with finding someone! Not probably suitable for your case, but we
are also on a somewhat similar quest. As a team, we are looking for a business
co-founder with a great idea to start something new:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3174188>

